# Painful intercourse on CD 18



## PCOS85 (May 21, 2012)

Hi can anyone help me I'm a little confused I had bad pain and cramping during and after intercourse on cd 18 of my 1st clomid cycle. Is this a sign of ovulation? Is my cervix low? I have no idea.

Thankyou


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, I got a positive ovulation test on Friday and had very bad cramps in my stomach.  I would not say intercourse was painful but it was very intense and I think my cervix was soft.  Hope it meant we both ovulated.  Are you doing tests?


----------



## PCOS85 (May 21, 2012)

That's a relief! I have been through clomid cycles before but that was before the ovarian drilling this time it most definitely feels different so hopefully its ovulation. I have a blood test 2moro to detect ovulation. I haven't been testing as it may not be accurate as I have PCOS. Maybe if this first cycle is unsuccessful I will give it a try next month. 
Thankyou for your reply good luck and keep us posted! xx


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

I've got my blood test on Thursday.  Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## PCOS85 (May 21, 2012)

Thank you, Good luck to you too lets hope its good news all round xx


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

How did you get on? x


----------



## PCOS85 (May 21, 2012)

I have to wait til friday or maybe monday depends on how quick they are for the results so fingers crossed I ovulated.

Youll probably get your results on the wednesday or thursday after.

Good luck and I'lll keep ya posted. I keep a diary on here too.
 xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=288822.msg5057942#msg5057942


----------



## PCOS85 (May 21, 2012)

I got my blood results back I have ovulated for the first time in my life yay! X


----------

